# Next month's 180 commission goes down!!



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

So next month's commission structure will be changing
1-6 MO the will be 25% commis sion
6-12 MO will be 20%
1-2 years will be 15%
And 2 years plus will be 10% commission


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Can you explain what what are you talking about?
What is 180 commission?


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

It's kinda all there. How ever long u have been with the company will be the commission u pay


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Noneya damn business said:


> So next month's commission structure will be changing
> 1-6 MO the will be 25% commis sion
> 6-12 MO will be 20%
> 1-2 years will be 15%
> And 2 years plus will be 10% commission


 No way!? I am on 80%, you're saying I'm going to 90%? I don't believe this what markets does it apply to?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Can you explain what what are you talking about?
> What is 180 commission?


Its not "180 commision" its "180 days of change" (for driver improvements) which supposedly includes a commission reduction and driver raise, not sure i believe this :-(


----------



## hijinxu (Apr 27, 2017)

Noneya damn business said:


> So next month's commission structure will be changing
> 1-6 MO the will be 25% commis sion
> 6-12 MO will be 20%
> 1-2 years will be 15%
> And 2 years plus will be 10% commission


Cite your source..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Will they do a review of the drivers who have been deactivated over a rider lying about there dog being a Service Animal. ??? I will once again remind you about section 365.7 under the Penal Code.

Come on uber peeps, I know you may have a lot on your plates but look into this. After 2 and half years, 3,768 completed trips, I never thought I would be deactivated over someone lying about a dog. Seriously ???


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I recommended this to them 3 months ago as an incentive for veteran drivers

But based on rides completed.


----------



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

Is this true, where are your sources?


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Noneya damn business said:


> So next month's commission structure will be changing
> 1-6 MO the will be 25% commis sion
> 6-12 MO will be 20%
> 1-2 years will be 15%
> And 2 years plus will be 10% commission


Hey Noneya damn business, from what source did you obtain this information? Let me guess..."noneya damn business".

Nice work ye master of malarkey, shenanigans and tom-foolery. For one split second my jaw actually hit the floor.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

A better system would be based on rides completed.

0-3000 = 25%

3000-6000 = 20%

6000-10000 = 15%

10000 plus = 10%


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The first improvement reveal was titled "earnings" and had 6 points to it. This change would go towards "earnings" and I doubt there's any further adjustment to earnings in the 180 days of change. The rest will be app improvements.

Like the next one may have to do with Ratings and how they'll take into account for surge pricing when leaving less then 5 stars, things like that...

Next may be an improvement in customer service....

Next may be an improvement in the actual pickup locations, maybe even allowing pax to reserve specific drivers, things along those lines...


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Delilah5 said:


> A better system would be based on rides completed.
> 
> 0-3000 = 25%
> 
> ...


That wouldn't be fair to Blk/SUV drivers who receive less trip requests


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

Has anyone confirmed this. Where is the source.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Rustyshackelford said:


> Has anyone confirmed this. Where is the source.


The source seems to be "wishful thinking"


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> A better system would be based on rides completed.
> 
> 0-3000 = 25%
> 
> ...


No. I've been with Uber as a PT since the start in my market. PTs make up the majority of the Uber drivers in my market.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

If I remember correctly the OP called the tipping feature a few days before it was announced, he seems creditable.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd like to see lower commissions for drivers that drive more than 30 hours per week and again lower for more than 50 hours per week.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

jfinks said:


> I'd like to see lower commissions for drivers that drive more than 30 hours per week and again lower for more than 50 hours per week.


This sort of already happens through Quest bonuses in certain markets. If you market doesn't have Quest bonuses, then this would make sense.

I would like to see Surge eliminated and all rates increased 20-40%. Add in a rate for driving to pick ups over X miles away and all driver concerns go away. Sure costs increase for riders, but they will now have closer to set fees and less driver cancellations.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> This sort of already happens through Quest bonuses in certain markets. If you market doesn't have Quest bonuses, then this would make sense.
> 
> I would like to see Surge eliminated and all rates increased 20-40%. Add in a rate for driving to pick ups over X miles away and all driver concerns go away. Sure costs increase for riders, but they will now have closer to set fees and less driver cancellations.


No quest in KC. I like surge as long as it works correctly and it is actually a high demand area with riders willing to pay the surge rate.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Its not "180 commision" its "180 days of change"


No it's 180 days of Driving For Spare Change.

(Before you wise up and quit)


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

LGC said:


> That wouldn't be fair to Blk/SUV drivers who receive less trip requests


This is an example on the X platform, Im sure they would modify it for other platform drivers like Blk and SUV accordingly to the per trip average per hour.

There is also the X factor for part timers who have been on awhile but do less trips so they should combine a time in/ on board factor also.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Is this how they intend to get rid of the surge? Or is it just to keep drivers for more then 6 months and keep the leasing companies from the 100,000 defaults ?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's not enough to get me back on the road, would need a negative -100% commission (yes giving me double what the customer pays) to get me back on the road with uber.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Carbalbm said:


> This sort of already happens through Quest bonuses in certain markets. If you market doesn't have Quest bonuses, then this would make sense.
> 
> I would like to see Surge eliminated and all rates increased 20-40%. Add in a rate for driving to pick ups over X miles away and all driver concerns go away. Sure costs increase for riders, but they will now have closer to set fees and less driver cancellations.


 What they need to do is start the trip when you except the ping you get paid to drive to the pax!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> A better system would be based on rides completed.
> 
> 0-3000 = 25%
> 
> ...


Ya this aint gonna happen, commission based on the number of rides would make things very unfair to people in other markets that don't get much business as in busier areas. Based off actual time you have been a partner is the more logical way to go. When you get a promotion at work its not based off how much money you made but generally by how long you have been with the company doing the work. So IF it were to go by time it should be new drivers (1-6months) would be at 25% then after that it drops to 20% until 2 years, then after 2 years it goes to 15%. For advance drivers the commission should be 15% for any drivers on the service for 1-2 years then after 2 years of service it should be 10% after 4 years then that goes down to 5% . SO it rewards the early drivers of the platform for being in the game first and sticking with it. Its all based off your activation date no matter where it was.



Carbalbm said:


> I would like to see Surge eliminated and all rates increased 20-40%. Add in a rate for driving to pick ups over X miles away and all driver concerns go away. Sure costs increase for riders, but they will now have closer to set fees and less driver cancellations.


I wouldn't like to see surge eliminated cuz in a way surging also indicates areas that are busy. Lyfts PT system is a lot better in the fact that PT pops up in a area where it is busy but surge with Uber will surge in places where there isn't demand becuz all the drivers are elsewhere where there is the high demand. Also surge is better cuz especially on holiday weekends or certain holidays in general we should be paid a surge for being out there driving and not to mention getting rid of surge for only a 40% increase in base pay isn't worth it when the surge gets to 2x. Id rather have a 100% pay raise with a surge then no surge on a 40% base fare.

Maybe the next change will be uber not taking more commission from XL rides anymore, currently the XL commission rate is at 28%, but Lyfts commission on Plus is only 20% Uber would be smart to match this or even do better and lower it to 15% since the rates are higher already! It just sucks as a XL driver and I get a cancel fee of $3.60 when a X cancel gets $4. Why would a XL ride get less from a cancel fee, makes no sense!


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

stop spreading lies please


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> Ya this aint gonna happen, commission based on the number of rides would make things very unfair to people in other markets that don't get much business as in busier areas. Based off actual time you have been a partner is the more logical way to go. When you get a promotion at work its not based off how much money you made but generally by how long you have been with the company doing the work. So IF it were to go by time it should be new drivers (1-6months) would be at 25% then after that it drops to 20% until 2 years, then after 2 years it goes to 15%. For advance drivers the commission should be 15% for any drivers on the service for 1-2 years then after 2 years of service it should be 10% after 4 years then that goes down to 5% . SO it rewards the early drivers of the platform for being in the game first and sticking with it. Its all based off your activation date no matter where it was.
> 
> I wouldn't like to see surge eliminated cuz in a way surging also indicates areas that are busy. Lyfts PT system is a lot better in the fact that PT pops up in a area where it is busy but surge with Uber will surge in places where there isn't demand becuz all the drivers are elsewhere where there is the high demand. Also surge is better cuz especially on holiday weekends or certain holidays in general we should be paid a surge for being out there driving and not to mention getting rid of surge for only a 40% increase in base pay isn't worth it when the surge gets to 2x. Id rather have a 100% pay raise with a surge then no surge on a 40% base fare.
> 
> Maybe the next change will be uber not taking more commission from XL rides anymore, currently the XL commission rate is at 28%, but Lyfts commission on Plus is only 20% Uber would be smart to match this or even do better and lower it to 15% since the rates are higher already! It just sucks as a XL driver and I get a cancel fee of $3.60 when a X cancel gets $4. Why would a XL ride get less from a cancel fee, makes no sense!


You'd be better off with higher rates and no surge LOL.

With the surge system you'll get more trips per hour and many multiples of normal revenue when it's busy (6 times as much per hour when it's surging hard), if you raise rates and do away with surge you'll STILL get way more per hour when it's busy, but not 6 times more than normal, only like double or 3 times more than normal.

This makes it pay off to work times other than the best 10 hours of the week, which allows you to turn it from a gig into a job, while still allowing it to be gig if you wanted to.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> If I remember correctly the OP called the tipping feature a few days before it was announced, he seems creditable.


It doesn't make sense though because they just moved away from paying us by percentage. They now pay by mile and minutes only.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> It doesn't make sense though because they just moved away from paying us by percentage. They now pay by mile and minutes only.


huh? we have ALWAYS been paid by mile/minute.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> huh? we have ALWAYS been paid by mile/minute.


In the TOS it used to say we were paid a percentage of the fare minus the safe ride charge. They recently changed it so it is not percentage based so that they can charge the rider more without paying us more.

Therefore having them move back to a percentage based payout structure seems unlikely.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> In the TOS it used to say we were paid a percentage of the fare minus the safe ride charge. They recently changed it so it is not percentage based so that they can charge the rider more without paying us more.
> 
> Therefore having them move back to a percentage based payout structure seems unlikely.


No... we were paid $X.XX per mile plus $x.xx per minute plus base fare plus surge if any minus our commission %.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> In the TOS it used to say we were paid a percentage of the fare minus the safe ride charge. They recently changed it so it is not percentage based so that they can charge the rider more without paying us more.
> 
> Therefore having them move back to a percentage based payout structure seems unlikely.


 Yeah, you are really confused!


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Will they do a review of the drivers who have been deactivated over a rider lying about there dog being a Service Animal. ??? I will once again remind you about section 365.7 under the Penal Code.
> 
> Come on uber peeps, I know you may have a lot on your plates but look into this. After 2 and half years, 3,768 completed trips, I never thought I would be deactivated over someone lying about a dog. Seriously ???


YOU HAVE TO ALLOW SERVICE ANIMALS whether you believe it's a true service animal or not. ITS THE LAW and you don't **** with the law. If you don't like pets then you shouldn't be driving


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the right to refuse someones PET. So your saying all Pets are Service Animals.  Ya I get the emotional attachment to an animal, I have had them all my life. 

And about the law. Yep your right , so if you want to falsely misrepresent yours, I'll be glad to see you charged a misdemeanor, fined a $1000 and or 6 months in jail. The choice is yours.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

Your an independent contractor you can refuse a ride anytime you want you reserve that right and you also have a right to be deactivated for refusing a service animal. Good luck proving that the animal wasn't a service animal dumbass.


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I have the right to refuse someones PET. So your saying all Pets are Service Animals.  Ya I get the emotional attachment to an animal, I have had them all my life.
> 
> And about the law. Yep your right , so if you want to falsely misrepresent yours, I'll be glad to see you charged a misdemeanor, fined a $1000 and or 6 months in jail. The choice is yours.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> In the TOS it used to say we were paid a percentage of the fare minus the safe ride charge. They recently changed it so it is not percentage based so that they can charge the rider more without paying us more.
> 
> Therefore having them move back to a percentage based payout structure seems unlikely.


It's always been a percentage of miles and minutes. ALWAYS. Whether you're in the 25 or 20% bracket, if this is true, you'll see an increase in your pay based on the reduction of commission from those SAME miles and minutes.

Uber will continue to charge the passenger whatever they want.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> It's always been a percentage of miles and minutes. ALWAYS. Whether you're in the 25 or 20% bracket, if this is true, you'll see an increase in your pay based on the reduction of commission from those SAME miles and minutes.
> 
> Uber will continue to charge the passenger whatever they want.


 Yeah, he's really confused, nothing has changed. And there's no possible way that the commission is going to be reduced that is a pipe dream!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Delilah5 said:


> A better system would be based on rides completed.
> 
> 0-3000 = 25%
> 
> ...


Not really, basically telling part time drivers to get lost, when Uber is all about part-time "side hustle" drivers.


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

RideshareDude said:


> Your an independent contractor you can refuse a ride anytime you want you reserve that right and you also have a right to be deactivated for refusing a service animal. Good luck proving that the animal wasn't a service animal dumbass.


I work for a hotel and if we refuse an animal that the guest say is a "service animal," then we get in deep dookie for it. You have to accept them. It is the law and they will get you for it.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

If I don't know what the total fare is - how do I know the correct % commission withheld? I believe people have proven under the new pay model Uber is keeping as high as 40% since we no longer see what the PAX paid.

So yeah - the pay may go up, but there would be no way to verify it is correct without knowing the TOTAL fare paid by the PAX.


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

AintWorthIt said:


> If I remember correctly the OP called the tipping feature a few days before it was announced, he seems creditable.


And Uber ceo fired 1 full day before he was actually fired. But who is counting.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

you do know you can see what the pax paid now on the fare details right? you can see what was taken for what and calculate that way if you want. As long as I get paid what Uber has told me I would get paid then Im fine, plus any surge


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Noneya damn business said:


> So next month's commission structure will be changing
> 1-6 MO the will be 25% commis sion
> 6-12 MO will be 20%
> 1-2 years will be 15%
> And 2 years plus will be 10% commission


*IF* this _actually happens_, it would be a BFD for driver retention and an even bigger competitive advantage over Lyft.

For me personally, in just a few months, I'll hit one year. Combined with the 6 cent increase we just got (4.5 cents net to me), my X per-mile pay will have increased about 14 cents per mile -- from $.63 to $.77.

So, let me see...do I drive for Lyft @ $.63, or 5x the number of rides with Uber @ $.77? I have to do the math on this one.

But this *is* Uber, so I'll spend it when I see it!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I personally think it should be 1-12 months would be the 25% since these drivers that have been driving since Jan 2016 already have been on that structure. 1-2 years would be at 18% and then after 2 years would be 10%. This includes all type of drives, IE X XL Select Pool, Eats etc


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> A better system would be based on rides completed.
> 
> 0-3000 = 25%
> 
> ...


3000 rides is wayyy too much. That would take well over 2-3 years for most people because most people do this part time on the weekends pulling 30-40 rides at max per weekend.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Uber is already losing money on each fare at a 25% commission rate. Do you really uber will reduce their commissions aand lose more money just to make a few drivers happy? Cmon, think about this for a moment. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Id they do change the commission structure, then that means rate increases which benefits everyone... drivers and Uber and the pax won't see as many surges I'm sure


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Id they do change the commission structure, then that means rate increases which benefits everyone... drivers and Uber and the pax won't see as many surges I'm sure


They already increased the rates we just don't get any of it. They make 5%-25% more since up front pricing. That's why they made us sign a new contract.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberwhoIaM said:


> They already increased the rates we just don't get any of it. They make 5%-25% more since up front pricing. That's why they made us sign a new contract.


This is false, you can see exactly what the pax pays under fare details, and its all correct to the penny. Driver share, Uber share, it's completely transparent. Upfront pricing is just a "guideline". Everyone is SOOO paranoid that there is all this deception, there isn't.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> This is false, you can see exactly what the pax pays under fare details, and its all correct to the penny. Driver share, Uber share, it's completely transparent. Upfront pricing is just a "guideline". Everyone is SOOO paranoid that there is all this deception, there isn't.


 hello! hello!!! HELLO!!!! WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? IN NJ UBER CHARGES PASSENGERS MORE THEN THEY PAY US ON..... YES WE GET PAID MILEAGE AND TIME BUT UBER ISN'T CHARGING NJ PAX BASED ON THE MILES I DRIVE.... THEY EVEN KEEP SOME OR ALL OF THE SURGE.....


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberwhoIaM said:


> hello! hello!!! HELLO!!!! WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? IN NJ UBER CHARGES PASSENGERS MORE THEN THEY PAY US ON..... YES WE GET PAID MILEAGE AND TIME BUT UBER ISN'T CHARGING NJ PAX BASED ON THE MILES I DRIVE.... THEY EVEN KEEP SOME OR ALL OF THE SURGE.....


Ok, well the driver/pax pay is perfectly calculated here


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

UberwhoIaM said:


> They already increased the rates we just don't get any of it. They make 5%-25% more since up front pricing. That's why they made us sign a new contract.


Are you confusing the rate vs the fare? Uber gets their booking, they always have and thats never been something that drivers get. Uber hasn't raised the rates (the price paid per mile and per minute and the base fare) at all, they have only lowered them. Im not counting the times where Uber did their winter rate cuts and then raised them back up. When they went back up they were still less than what the rate was before the cuts. Uber has always taken 20% of the fare after booking fee is taken off. They did give themselves a raise when they increased the booking fee across the nation, but that wasn't a rate increase. That was a fare increase overall for the pax where Uber gets that increased booking fee. The driver pay has stayed the same for awhile now and the commission hasn't changed. Lastly if you really think you are being screwed then look at your fare details at the end of each ride and Uber will show exactly what the pax paid and what fees went where and etc. Just remember to subtract the booking fee accordingly. Also you can always remove the destination on the app once you arrive to the pax destination so its blank which then takes away the upfront price the pax was quoted and goes solely off the miles and mins.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You'd be better off with higher rates and no surge LOL.


 this is true. Not funny.



touberornottouber said:


> It doesn't make sense though because they just moved away from paying us by percentage. They now pay by mile and minutes only.


Yes you get paid by the mile and minute, and you get a percentage of that. So how did they move away from that?



Jbstevens88 said:


> If I don't know what the total fare is - how do I know the correct % commission withheld? I believe people have proven under the new pay model Uber is keeping as high as 40% since we no longer see what the PAX paid.
> .


Yes we do. Look closely.



jonhjax said:


> Uber is already losing money on each fare at a 25% commission rate. Do you really uber will reduce their commissions aand lose more money just to make a few drivers happy? Cmon, think about this for a moment. I'll believe it when I see it.


They are losing money because of 2 main reasons. How they spend money and how low rates are. Both can be fixed


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

If the rates were higher then I wouldn't worry about driving only when its surging as much! Id be more than likely to drive at the normal higher rates, it would then make those surges even more enticing when they happen. But the fact is I use to drive when the rates were almost twice the rate of what they are now no matter if it was surging or not. Now that they are so low Im incentivized to drive only when it surges! Obviously it doesnt surge much as it has before since so many drivers stay online when its not busy killing any chance of a surge, so a higher regular rate would change that where I would drive at normal rates. $2 a mile minimum is what it should be no matter service you take like X or pool etc. XL and SUV should be at least $3.25 a mile. if we get to those rates then id be happy and not worry about surge. Although id want it to be more since I feel Im worth it.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> If the rates were higher then I wouldn't worry about driving only when its surging as much! Id be more than likely to drive at the normal higher rates, it would then make those surges even more enticing when they happen. But the fact is I use to drive when the rates were almost twice the rate of what they are now no matter if it was surging or not. Now that they are so low Im incentivized to drive only when it surges! Obviously it doesnt surge much as it has before since so many drivers stay online when its not busy killing any chance of a surge, so a higher regular rate would change that where I would drive at normal rates. $2 a mile minimum is what it should be no matter service you take like X or pool etc. XL and SUV should be at least $3.25 a mile. if we get to those rates then id be happy and not worry about surge. Although id want it to be more since I feel Im worth it.


 Base rates haven't been $2/mile since 2013, and they never will be again. The OP is implying that Jersey has a unique driver/pax calculation formula. Remember, every individual market has a completely different pax/driver app.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

What central NJ is experiencing is exactly what is happening in GA. Uber uses 'up front' pricing for the pax. Uber pays driver base + time + miles which 'caps' their expense per trip. Uber keeps any 'premium' charged to the customer pays any deficit. Uber has 'replaced' the flat 20% or 25% Uber fee with a 'fare table' (based on when you started) and variable Service Fee. So, it is very possible that Uber could charge the pax $25 in total fare and only pay the driver $10 for the trip. Uber keeps the difference. In short, Uber has cut their expense/trip as much as they can and are now increasing revenue by charging pax more to hopefully become profitable. It should also be noted that surge no longer exists in its traditional sense in that drivers don't share in surge, only Uber. Catch the wave cause it is the wave of the future for Uber!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Noneya damn business said:


> So next month's commission structure will be changing...


Total BS, IMHO. Despite multiple prior requests, I have yet to see a single bit of supporting evidence. Noneya damn busines is either a Troll or simply mistaken.

The reality is that Uber is moving in the *opposite *direction. In several new markets, the* Uber cut has been increased to 30%/33%/or more. Uber effectively takes well over 50% of some fares when you factor in the booking fee and upfront pricing.*

So far "180 days of change" is a combination of window dressing and marketing BS, IMHO. I have yet to be impressed. Adding tipping, while the most requested change, is far less important than improving driver pay, reducing driver risk, improving the horrible insurance coverage, or a real employee-like benefits program. In almost every case, Uber's current "benefits" are actually Uber "profit centers" in disguise.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Until we hear this from Uber it nothing but speculation. Has ANYBODY heard this from Uber?


----------

